# SmallFarmGirl's Training Journal



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 20, 2012)

I am attempting to train Kisses. I just went to a goat show and saw all the wonderfully behaved does walk around gracefully 
and prance this way and that. I want to show in the future but, _I've got a log way to go._ So I'm trying to teach Kisses how 
to walk around in a circle with me at her side holding her lead and letting me hold her head up like they did for the judges _and_ getting her to do what I want.  It will take some time and effort but, if I have time; every day, I'm going to train her. I will be writing here daily to keep track of her progress and I want Ya'll to point me in the right direction. So.... Here we go!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 20, 2012)

*Day One, 1/20/12:*

She behaved o.k. She was stubborn but, once I got her going she did great.
Then when I'd stop and bring her head up she did not like that. I went around their pen about 3 and 1/2 
times then she had enough. Well more success will come!


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 20, 2012)

Slow and steady...I'm sure she will do great!  I bet it will strengthen the bond between you with you working with her.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 20, 2012)

Repetition reward repetition reward....can get boring, so vary the reward.  Food, praise, different food...little at a time.  You will do great.  It is amazing how fast goats learn things just from doing them over a few times.  Even and ESPECIALLY when you don't want them too.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Ya'll .... 
We'll get there. WE will. One day at a time and one step at a time.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 20, 2012)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Slow and steady...I'm sure she will do great!  I bet it will strengthen the bond between you with you working with her.


Thanks and YES!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

*Day 2, 1/21/12:*

SHE DID GREAT! She remembered what to do from yesterday and started to strut! 
She was miss Goat Queen till Betty wanted some attention and disturbed us. 
So, then, no more training... she wanted to play. I led her around a little bit more than let her go play. 

It was sort of successful.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

Well ... Not alot of success but, now she gets on the stand!!!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 25, 2012)

It takes time and patience with goats.  But you will get it.  Especially if you do it daily.   And don't give her LOTS of treats in big quantities.  Just small treats.  One raisin or one carrot slice is all you should give her at one time.  

Take a look at the Youtube video about teaching goats to lead with a string and you will see what I mean. (I will post that link when I get back home.)  That girl is a master.  I posted it somewhere else here too.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 26, 2012)

I should use treats; I haven't.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

Well I've been working with her just not updating. :/ Sorry. 
I worked with Kisses today and slowly she's figuring out when she's on a lead and I'm working with her; it's not a game. 
She would bite on the lead and jump and pull me around. She loves me but, she needs to understand to behave when
I'm training. She's getting there!!!!!  When I worked with her today she listened to me and watched me.
That's good!!!!


----------

